# Walter's first close-ups



## Coaster (Aug 4, 2009)

So we've had him for a little over a week, and thought it was about time to share his beautiful face with the world.









His first outdoor adventure, doing some supervised rock climbing.


















Just get a load of those big beautiful ears!




































Skeletons and fireballs are really the only suitable images for manly pajamas.


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

Aww he's so cute and so little!!

nice pj's!


----------



## knitfreak (Jul 17, 2009)

What a sweetheart! His quills look so white and clean! If he annoints or has a poopy mess one night please take pics and share them :lol:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

He is adorable. I love albinos.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

The better to hear you my dear!!!!!!!!! Oh my, those ears!!!!!!! He is so beautiful. Every picture is wonderful. Such a sweet face. Thank you so much for the pictures. More stories and pictures please?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats and welcome! Walter is just adorable. (I love his big ears!)


----------



## hedgewawa (Apr 25, 2009)

Very handsome hedgie. Have fun with him. Please update as he grows.


----------



## Bengall77 (Aug 1, 2009)

He's such a beautiful baby. And he seems like he has a great personality with how calmly he sits in your hand. Someone told me once of her albino who anointed with a strawberry. The foam made him pink. So if yours manages to turn himself into another color you'll definitely have to post pics!


----------



## APBTkisses (May 23, 2009)

I love him, I too love Albinos. Originally I wanted one!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Cute overload


----------



## Coaster (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks everybody, I'm glad you like the photographs. These are really the best pictures over the last couple of days, so don't think he's a complete angel. Most pictures are just a blur from him squirming around or trying to hide from the camera. He's otherwise been pretty good, though.

More are likely on their way.


----------

